
The Most Wanted Man Jan Marsalek Located in Belarus – Bellingcat - runxel
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/uk-and-europe/2020/07/18/worlds-most-wanted-man-jan-marsalek-located-in-belarus-data-points-to-russian-intel-links/
======
aaron695
Why is bellingcat continually flagged on HN? -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=bellingcat.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=bellingcat.com)

Followup - "Fugitive ‘Wirecard’ executive is reportedly hiding in Moscow under
guard of Russian military intelligence"

[https://meduza.io/en/news/2020/07/20/fugitive-wirecard-
execu...](https://meduza.io/en/news/2020/07/20/fugitive-wirecard-executive-is-
reportedly-hiding-in-moscow-under-guard-of-russian-military-intelligence)

